# Fishing



## cyd

Looking to share expenses and fish on a regular basis. I am retired and can fish any day of the week. I go out of Bayou Chico or Orange Beach or any place close to these.


----------



## lastcast

Cyd, might get more responses if you post where yu want to go out of. Also try putting your town in your sig block.


----------



## G white

*Lets go fishing*

If you can fish out of Fort Morgan Al give me a call. 251-970-3268 mike


----------



## Dale1936

*I put in at Navy Pt*

I put in at Navy Point and just getting into boat fishing. I would like to have somone who might be able to teach me a little and share expenses. Just PM or give me a call 850-791-5443

Dale


----------



## cyd

lastcast said:


> Cyd, might get more responses if you post where yu want to go out of. Also try putting your town in your sig block.


 Thanks for the suggestions. Will do.


----------

